# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Πρόβλημα

## Νεραιδα

Δεν ξερω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος απο δω.
Προσπαθώ να παραγγείλω ενα βιβλίο απο απο το βιβλιοπωλειο της σελιδας
και δεν μ δημιουργει λογαριασμό καν .
Τι γίνεται? 
Μην μ πειτε γ ενεργοποιηση λογαριασμου περιμενω εδω κ 2 μερες περιπου κ τπτ δν μ εχει ερθει στο Mail..
Eυχαριστω!

----------


## 66psy

δοκιμασε να παραγγειλεις το ιδιο βιβλιο απο αλλο βιβλιοπωλειο.. και χω ειχα βρει ενα βιβλιο απο εδω και το εψαξα απο κει που παραγγελνω παντα και ηταν και πιο φθηνο

----------


## Νεραιδα

δυστυχως δεν τ βρισκω διαθεσιμο κ καπου αλλου..

----------


## 66psy

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## NikosD.

[email protected]
μπορείς να ρωτήσεις ότι θέλεις περί των βιβλίων που είναι διαθέσιμα.

[email protected] για τεχνικά θέματα, όπως αυτό της μη ενεργοποίησης του λογαριασμού.

Σημ. Είναι διαφορετική η εγγραφή για το φόρουμ και διαφορετική για το βιβλιοπωλείο.
Ευελπιστούμε ότι αυτά τα 2 θα ενοποιηθούν το προσεχές διάστημα.

----------

